# Tout le monde en prenait quand il était triste



## Dunes

Bonsoir, 

"Tout le monde en prenait quand *il était triste*."

Dans la phrase précédente, "il" se rapporte à "tout le monde" (c'est-à-dire que chacun en prenait quand il était triste). 
Est-ce que "il" est bien la forme verbale qu'il faut utiliser ici ? 
Ca sonne un peu curieux mais je n'arrive pas à savoir ce qui serait plus correct.
Evidemment, avec "chacun en prenait" ou "en cas de tristesse", le problème serait résolu. 
Mais je voudrais savoir s'il y a moyen de conserver le "tout le monde" et puis de mettre une relative après, et si oui, avec quelle forme verbale.


----------



## tilt

_Tout le monde en prenait quand il était triste _ne me gène pas. Pour moi, cette phrase est tout à fait correcte.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Bonsoir Dunes,

grammaticalement parlant, _*tout le monde*_ est une locution au singulier, comme en témoigne le verbe de la principale _*en prenait*_. Il ne saurait en être autrement pour la subordonnée, tout simplement.

Que le contenu sémantique représente un groupe de personnes (donc ait un sens pluriel) ne modifie pas l'accord des verbes qui s'y rattachent.
Ce n'est pas le même cas de figure que l'exemple classsique (où l'on a le choix de l'accord) :_ la plupart des gens en prenait_ / _en prenaient_ ...


----------



## madolo

Dunes said:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> "Tout le monde en prenait quand *il était triste*."
> 
> Dans la phrase précédente, *"il" se rapporte à "tout le monde" *(c'est-à-dire que chacun en prenait quand il était triste).
> .



Tu en es sûr? quel est le contexte ?
si c'est le cas, pour moi, cette phrase n'a pas de sens .Si je la trouvais dans une lecture, je relirais cinq fois la phrase


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Comme Madolo, j'aimerais avoir un peu plus de contexte, je ne comprends pas du tout la phrase comme toi, Dunes. J'imagine que cette phrase exprime un constat issu de ce qui précède, il est donc nécessaire d'en avoir une idée...


----------



## Maître Capello

Dunes said:


> "Tout le monde en prenait quand *il était triste*."



Cette phrase est sans doute correcte, mais elle me dérange également ; elle est peu élégante. J'aurais plutôt dit : _Tous en prenaient quand ils étaient tristes_, _Chacun en prenait quand il était triste_, ou : _On en prenait quand on était triste_…

Le pronom _il_ me semble peu approprié pour désigner _tout le monde_ encore que je n'en voie pas d'autre qui puisse convenir. Dans le même esprit, on ne devrait pas dire : _Tout le monde se sent bien chez *lui*_, mais bien : _Tout le monde se sent bien chez *soi*_…


----------



## Punky Zoé

Pour préciser ma pensée (et peut-être celle de Madolo ), moi j'entends plutôt quelque chose du style "il s'en prenait à tout le monde quand il était triste".


----------



## madolo

Punky Zoé said:


> Pour préciser ma pensée (et peut-être celle de Madolo ), moi j'entends plutôt quelque chose du style "il s'en prenait à tout le monde quand il était triste".


exactement: je lis la phrase comme "tout le monde en prenait (pour son grade) quand XYZ était triste"


----------



## tilt

Je ne sais pas quel est le contexte de Dunes, mais j'imagine sans peine celui-ci, par exemple :_
Dans le camp de travail, quand le moral était en berne, les prisonniers se réfugiaient dans l'alcool. Tout le monde en prenait quand il était triste. Ça tenait chaud et ça aidait à oublier.
_
Je ne vois vraiment rien de gênant dans tout ça, d'un point de vue grammatical.
Il serait certes possible de construire un phrase plus élégante, comme l'a suggéré Me Capello, mais la question n'est pas là.


----------



## Dunes

Le contexte est absolument sans ambiguïté, et très exactement comme le suggère Tilt : on consommait de l'alcool quand on était triste.
Donc c'est bien très inélégant mais correct et en tout cas il n'y a pas d'autre solution que "il" dans un tel cas. 
Merci beaucoup à vous tous. Dunes.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Maintenant que le sens de la phrase est précisé, permettez-moi de douter de la correction de l'usage de "il" pronom personnel pour désigner "tout le monde". Le pronom indéfini "*on*" me parait plus approprié (par nature) et les grammaires le confirment.

Cela dit, je n'emploierai jamais ce type de tournure, où "tout le monde" peut avantageusement  être remplacé.


----------



## madolo

Punky Zoé said:


> Maintenant que le sens de la phrase est précisé, permettez-moi de douter de la correction de l'usage de "il" pronom personnel pour désigner "tout le monde". Le pronom indéfini "*on*" me parait plus approprié (par nature) et les grammaires le confirment.
> 
> même si elle était correcte, la phrase pour moi reste quasiment illisible
> mon cerveau se refusant à faire l'adéquation "tout le monde = il"


----------



## Aoyama

Dans un premier temps j'étais d'accord avec Zoé 


> moi j'entends plutôt quelque chose du style "il s'en prenait à tout le monde quand il était triste".


et Madolo  qui reprenait :





> je lis la phrase comme "tout le monde en prenait (pour son grade) quand XYZ était triste"


interprétation logique.
Mais si la phrase est vraiment (?) 





> _Dans le camp de travail, quand le moral était en berne, les prisonniers se réfugiaient dans l'alcool. *Tout* *le monde en prenait quand il était triste.* Ça tenait chaud et ça aidait à oublier._


 je rejoins encore Madolo (en fait Zoé). La phrase n'est pas vraiment "quasiment" illisible mais critiquable , sinon difficilement acceptable, 





> "*on*" paraît plus approprié


_ dans les deux cas_ : on en prenait quand on était triste, comme le dit bien Dunes.

En fait "Tout le monde il ..." (incorrect ) rappelle "tout le monde il est beau, il est gentil" de Jean Yanne, ou encore "tout le monde , il est méchant", un barbarisme.


----------



## tilt

Punky Zoé said:


> Maintenant que le sens de la phrase est précisé, permettez-moi de douter de la correction de l'usage de "il" pronom personnel pour désigner "tout le monde". Le pronom indéfini "*on*" me parait plus approprié (par nature) et les grammaires le confirment.


À quelles grammaires fais-tu donc allusion, PZ ? L'usage de _on _comme pronom remplaçant _tout le monde_ me semble au contraire encore moins évident ! Je serais curieux de connaître tes références.



Aoyama said:


> En fait "Tout le monde il ..." (incorrect ) rappelle "tout le monde il est beau, il est gentil" de Jean Yanne, ou encore "tout le monde , il est méchant", un barbarisme.


_Tout le monde il..._, _les gens ils..._, _personne il... _sont tous incorrects, certes. Mais ce n'est pas par hasard qu'on construit ces phrases avec _il _comme pronom. _Tout le monde on est gentil _est incorrect également mais me semble encore moins naturel ou logique que _tout le monde il est gentil_.


Voici deux autres phrases que je pourrais personnellement lire ou dire sans broncher :
_- Ici, tout le monde mange quand il en a envie.
- Le problème, c'est que tout le monde parle quand il veut._
 Vous choquent-elles, elles aussi ?


----------



## deep_blue

tilt said:


> _
> Dans le camp de travail, quand le moral était en berne, les prisonniers se réfugiaient dans l'alcool. Tout le monde en prenait quand il était triste. Ça tenait chaud et ça aidait à oublier._



avec ce contexte précisé, je trouve que " tous en prenaient quand ils étaient tristes"
ou encore comme déjà suggéré
"chacun en prenait quand il était triste", cette dernière proposition suggère que tous ne consommaient pas de l'alcool en même temps, mais en cas de besoin chacun en prenait. je préfère cette formule.


----------



## Aoyama

> _Tout le monde il..._, _les gens ils..._, _personne il... _sont tous incorrects, certes. Mais ce n'est pas par hasard qu'on construit ces phrases avec _il _comme pronom. _Tout le monde on est gentil _est incorrect également mais me semble encore moins naturel ou logique que _tout le monde il est gentil_.


Je ne comprends pas très bien l'argument ici " [Ces formes] sont tou[te]s incorrect[e]s, certes. Mais ce n'est pas par hasard qu'on construit ces phrases avec _il _comme pronom."
Je pense que quelque part le regretté Jean Yanne doit être le père de cette tournure (son film date de 1967 je crois).
Pour : 





> _Tout le monde on est gentil_


 est évidemment hors de question, mais on peut entendre (dans le film "Une époque formidable" de Jugnot, 1991) : 
"_*on ne se sert pas lui-même*_", où la distorsion de la langue apporte un effet comique (comme avec J. Yanne).
Pour : 





> _- Ici, tout le monde mange quand il en a envie._
> _- Le problème, c'est que tout le monde parle quand il veut._


c'est vrai que ça ne choque pas, mais je pense que c'est par assimilation avec "les gens" (tout le monde = les gens) :
_- Ici, les gens mangent quand ils en ont envie._
_- Le problème, c'est que tout les gens parlent quand ils veulent._


----------



## Aoyama

> _Tout le monde on est gentil_ est évidemment hors de question


mais, pour élargir le débat, on pourrait imaginer des phrases du type :
-"dans ce pays, tout le monde vient quand on appelle (alors qu'ici on ne viendrait pas)"
- "tout le monde le sait, mais on s'en fiche ..."
- " tout le monde laisse des ordures, mais on n'y peut rien "
etc, où bien sûr "on" est différent de "tout le monde".


----------



## tilt

Aoyama said:


> Pour :
> 
> 
> 
> _- Ici, tout le monde mange quand il en a envie.
> - Le problème, c'est que tout le monde parle quand il veut._
> 
> 
> 
> c'est vrai que ça ne choque pas, mais je pense que c'est par assimilation avec "les gens" (tout le monde = les gens) :
> _- Ici, les gens mangent quand ils en ont envie._
> _- Le problème, c'est que tout les gens parlent quand ils veulent._
Click to expand...

Ces deux phrases, qui ne te gènent pas, sont trictement identiques à celle de Dunes, d'un point de vue grammatical.
(parce que je ne vois pas trop en quoi l'assimilation avec "les gens" apporte quelque chose qui ne serait pas applicable à la phrase-titre de cette discussion).

CQFD, non ?


----------



## Maître Capello

tilt said:


> À quelles grammaires fais-tu donc allusion, PZ ? L'usage de _on _comme pronom remplaçant _tout le monde_ me semble au contraire encore moins évident ! Je serais curieux de connaître tes références.
> _Tout le monde il..._, _les gens ils..._, _personne il... _sont tous incorrects, certes. Mais ce n'est pas par hasard qu'on construit ces phrases avec _il _comme pronom. _Tout le monde on est gentil _est incorrect également mais me semble encore moins naturel ou logique que _tout le monde il est gentil_.


Entièrement d'accord avec toi, Tilt : _on_ serait faux et _il_ est le seul pronom possible pour reprendre _tout le monde_.



> Voici deux autres phrases que je pourrais personnellement lire ou dire sans broncher :
> _- Ici, tout le monde mange quand il en a envie.
> - Le problème, c'est que tout le monde parle quand il veut._
> Vous choquent-elles, elles aussi ?


Non, tes deux exemples ne me choquent pas le moins du monde…


----------



## Punky Zoé

tilt said:


> À quelles grammaires fais-tu donc allusion, PZ ? L'usage de _on _comme pronom remplaçant _tout le monde_ me semble au contraire encore moins évident ! Je serais curieux de connaître tes références.


" *« On » peut désigner : les gens, tout le monde, quelqu’un : plus on est de fous, plus on rit" (in Français-facile), aidenet et ici...
* 


> _Tout le monde il..._, _les gens ils..._, _personne il... _sont tous incorrects, certes. Mais ce n'est pas par hasard qu'on construit ces phrases avec _il _comme pronom. _Tout le monde on est gentil _est incorrect également mais me semble encore moins naturel ou logique que _tout le monde il est gentil_.


 Difficile de comparer des "incorrectitudes" entre elles ! (on pourrait s'habituer au son "on" aussi)




> Voici deux autres phrases que je pourrais personnellement lire ou dire sans broncher :
> _- Ici, tout le monde mange quand il en a envie.
> - Le problème, c'est que tout le monde parle quand il veut._
> Vous choquent-elles, elles aussi ?


Ben, on peut l'entendre, mais "chacun" serait véritablement plus approprié.

Quant à la phrase de départ, dont Dunes ne nous a toujours pas donné le véritable contexte, j'aurais tendance à utiliser "nous" si le locuteur fait partie du groupe et "ils" s'il n'en fait pas partie, mais encore une fois c'est une côte mal taillée dans une phrase bancale... (dont je ne parlerai plus ).


----------



## Maître Capello

Punky Zoé said:


> " *« On » peut désigner : les gens, tout le monde, quelqu’un : plus on est de fous, plus on rit" (in Français-facile), aidenet et ici...
> *



_ On_ veut bien dire _quelqu'un, tout le monde_, etc. Cependant, ça ne peut pas être un pronom qui reprend le sujet explicite _tout le monde_…


----------



## Nicomon

Punky Zoé said:


> Cela dit, je n'emploierai jamais ce type de tournure, où "tout le monde" peut avantageusement être remplacé.


 Pareil. 
Par contre, si je dis volontiers _chacun en prenait quand il était triste_ / _on en prenait quand on était triste_ (double on, mais plus vague) au pluriel, à moins de préciser _tous les prisonniers_ j'inverserais... _ils en prenaient tous, quand ils étaient tristes. _



Maître Capello said:


> Entièrement d'accord avec toi, Tilt : _on_ serait faux et _il_ est le seul pronom possible pour reprendre _tout le monde_.


Bien d'accord. Si on tient à garder _tout le monde_... le seul pronom possible pour le reprendre est _il_ ou _lui_. Par exemple : _Tout le monde parle quand bon lui semble, mange à l'heure qui lui plait. Tout le monde peut-il participer? _

Mais on peut bien sûr préférer les formules : _Chacun mange/parle _ou_ Tous les gens mangent/parlent _et _Est-ce que tout le monde peut participer?_

Edit : je n'avais pas vu les posts # 20 et 21 de PZ et MC.


----------



## Dunes

Le contexte est exactement celui indiqué par Tilt. 
Au-delà de la phrase comme telle, je me demandais en général quelles étaient les formes verbales utilisables après "tout le monde". 
Je trouve intéressant de constater l'écart qu'il y a ici entre une forme grammaticalement correcte (le "il"), la difficulté d'usage que pose cette forme. 
Merci encore à vous tous. 
Dunes.


----------



## Aoyama

> _- Ici, tout le monde mange quand il en a envie.
> - Le problème, c'est que tout le monde parle quand il veut._
> Vous choquent-elles, elles aussi ?
> Non, tes deux exemples ne me choquent pas le moins du monde…


Choquer ou gêner serait exagérer/é, mais c'est une tournure que personnellement je n'utiliserais pas 





> on peut l'entendre, mais "chacun" serait véritablement plus approprié.


----------



## Yin Zhen_2910

si la phrase "tout le monde....il" est grammaticalement correcte, elle _sonne_ faux. comme dit auparavant, certaines tournures utilisées sont faites pour un effet de style, comique souvent.  avec le succès ces tournures passent dans le langage courant et sont donc _reconnaissables, _ne choquent plus personne. de plus, nous connaissons tous l'écart qui existe entre le langage écrit et parlé.



Nicomon said:


> Si on tient à garder _tout le monde_... le seul pronom possible pour le reprendre est _il_ ou _lui_. Par exemple : _Tout le monde parle quand bon lui semble, mange à l'heure qui lui plait. Tout le monde peut-il participer? _
> 
> Mais on peut bien sûr préférer les formules : _Chacun mange/parle _ou_ Tous les gens mangent/parlent _et _Est-ce que tout le monde peut participer?_



il me semble que Nicomon a mis la le doigt sur quelque chose. 
dans la formule "tout le monde...il", il est fait référence au général et au particulier.
"tout le monde ...lui" reste dans une référence générale.

par exemple, écrire "nous avons bien reçu votre courrier, je vous en remercie" n'est pas correct. la virgule ne suffit pas à faire accepter la juxtaposition de deux sujets différents. "nous" l'entreprise à qui est adressé le courrier, "je" la personne qui y répond.
"tout le monde...il" est de la même veine.


----------



## Aoyama

Je reste à penser que "tout le monde il ..." ou une phrase comme 





> _Tout le monde parle quand bon lui semble, mange à l'heure qui lui plait._


 non seulement sonnent faux mais sont grammaticalement incorrects.
Pareillement, une phrase comme " tout le monde fait ce qu'il veut ici" pourrait s'entendre mais serait impropre.
On a deux assimilations ici, "tout le monde " = le monde (et là l'apposition avec *il *ne pose pas de problème) et = les gens.
Je pense qu'ici, comme le dit Yin Zhen, on a affaire à une 





> juxtaposition de deux sujets différents


, même si ils sont du même nombre.


----------



## tilt

Yin Zhen_2910 said:


> il me semble que Nicomon a mis la le doigt sur quelque chose.
> dans la formule "tout le monde...il", il est fait référence au général et au particulier.
> "tout le monde ...lui" reste dans une référence générale.


_Lui _est objet là où _il _est sujet, c'est pour moi la seule différence qu'on peut faire entre les deux.



Aoyama said:


> On a deux assimilations ici, "tout le monde " = le monde (et là l'apposition avec *il *ne pose pas de problème) et = les gens.
> Je pense qu'ici, comme le dit Yin Zhen, on a affaire à une
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> juxtaposition de deux sujets différents
> 
> 
> 
> , même si ils sont du même nombre.
Click to expand...

C'est précisement là que vous faites erreur, à mon avis !
Quand Yin Zhen_2910 compare "_tout le monde..._,_ il..._" à "_nous...__, je..._", je ne vois pas de juxtaposition de sujets différents, mais une erreur d'analyse de sa part.

Ce n'est pas parce que _tout le monde _ vous évoque une foule qu'il faut chercher à y voir une quelconque pluralité.
Il s'agit d'une locution au singulier, qui renvoie aux _gens_, certes, mais individuellement et sans exception, exactement comme _chacun_.


----------

